# Columbia 3 Star Deluxe E-bay



## Kato (Sep 1, 2016)

This looks pretty darn nice - especially the funky fender light.
Hope somebody gets it - just too far / shipping too expensive for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162181029568?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 1, 2016)

front fork look,s bent to me


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep bent fork and by the time you get done with shipping you are over the money on this bike. V/r Shawn


----------

